# Máximas Absolutas de cada Mês



## Skizzo (9 Ago 2016 às 17:09)

Alguém me ajuda a completar?

Jan 26.0ºC (Ladoeiro, dia 30 / 1999)
Fev 29.0ºC (Porto S.Pilar, dia 28 / 1960)
Mar ?
Abr ?
Mai 40.0ºC (Pinhão, dia 30 / Maio)
Jun ?
Jul 46.5ºC (Amareleja, dia 23 / 1995)
Ago 47.4ºC (Amareleja, dia 1 / 2003)
Set ?
Out 37.6ºC (Amareleja, dia 4 / 2004)
Nov 30.4ºC (Coimbra, dia 1 / 1970)
Dez 25.9ºC (Contenda, dia 11 / 1976)


----------



## maxcrc (10 Abr 2017 às 12:47)

Skizzo disse:


> Alguém me ajuda a completar?
> 
> Jan 26.0ºC (Ladoeiro, dia 30 / 1999)
> Fev 29.0ºC (Porto S.Pilar, dia 28 / 1960)
> ...



JUNHO  44.1 CASTRO VERDE 29-6-2004
SETEMBRO 45.0 LOUSA AP 6-9-2016 

MAIO o ano è 1953 (30-5-1953).


----------

